# Rooftop scenes in movies (some big pics)



## Leica (Sep 10, 2006)

Rooftop chase scenes, like the one in Vertigo... or any other kind of scenes filmed on the roof of buildings. Can you think of any?


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 10, 2006)

In Strictly Ballroom they dance on the roof with a big Coca Cola sign, that's cool.


----------



## futha (Sep 10, 2006)

across 110th street


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2006)

Ghost Dog - practicing with his sword with his pigeons on the roof


----------



## sinky (Sep 10, 2006)

The Matrix.  
Dark City.


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 10, 2006)

not quite a rooftop, but the bit in True Romance where they go out on the roof and Alabama tells him how she feels.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 10, 2006)

west side story, moulin rouge, mary poppins... rooftops seem to be popular with musicals...


----------



## laptop (Sep 10, 2006)

Liquid sky 

Léon


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## laptop (Sep 10, 2006)

There's a movie called "Image hosted by Tripod" and it has a rooftop scene?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 11, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> There's a movie called "Image hosted by Tripod" and it has a rooftop scene?



ya, awesome film


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 11, 2006)

awesome rooftop scene in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unfortunatly i cant find a image of it. but its in the first 30 minutes and she takes on like 40 of the asian gang members and kicks all their arses. WOO ultraviolet.


----------



## laptop (Sep 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ya, awesome film



So it is...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 11, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> Léon


Great scene


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 11, 2006)

Godfather II - De Niro as Vito Corleone disposing of gun fragments in the neighbourhood chimneys after murdering Don Fanucci. Beneath the rooftops the festival of the virgin continues. Wonderful scene...


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 11, 2006)

Spiderman and urm umm spiderman 2.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

The Rutles

http://www.rutles.org/rpix/rooftop.jpg


----------



## Flashman (Sep 11, 2006)

Up on the Roof

Awful film I might have liked if it was made in 1981, when I was 10. As it is, it was made in 1997 and I was unlucky enough to have seen it a few years ago on ITV after the boozer.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Harrison Ford in Frantic


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## \\(^o^)// (Sep 11, 2006)

the end of Vanilla Sky
Shawshank Redemption - when they're repairing the prison roof
Jackie Chan fight s 2 blokes on a roof in Who am I
can't believe nobody said Blade Runner yet
probably every Batman, Superman etc.
V for Vendetta?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2006)

\\(^o^)// said:
			
		

> the end of Vanilla Sky
> Shawshank Redemption - when they're repairing the prison roof
> Jackie Chan fight s 2 blokes on a roof in Who am I
> can't believe nobody said Blade Runner yet
> ...



You have an extremely irritating username Mr/Mrs Newbie.

From now on, I shall refer to you as Gunther Wendlethrop the 3rd - or "Gunt" for short.

I would encourage others to do the same - stupid ASCII usernames should be stamped out at all costs!

WON'T SOMEONE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2006)

And I now see - on closer investigation - that you are not a "newbie" as such, just an _extremly_ lazy and sporadic poster.

 

Well Gunt, this sort of thing will not be tolerated.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh - and on topic:

Batman Begins has many such scenes.

The one that stands out however, is the Batmobile doing its thing across the city over rooftop.

 


What is it about that film? I really didn't like it when I saw it at the cinema, but bought it on DVD anyway cos I was bored.

I just watched it for the 4th time two nights ago, and each time it has gone up and up in my estimation.

I love it now.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2006)

And what about "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof"?

I have never seen it, but I can confidently surmise that there must be a feline/Warm-rooftop interaction scene at some point?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2006)

Jebus, I wish you fuckers would all get up earlier.

I sometimes feel like I am talking to myself....

 


Hello!

Anyone in there?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ghostbusters


----------



## vogonity (Sep 11, 2006)

The Doors - Jim Morrison living on a chum's roof. 
A movie called "Rooftops" (all about people who lived on them...didn't see it)
The Devil's Advocate - Milton offering the world to his new employee.
Fearless - Jeff Bridges having a funny turn.
US Marshalls - Wesley Snipes making a daring escape.
Fort Apache, The Bronx - some chap being thrown off a roof during a riot.
To Live and Die in LA - that guy from CSI apprehending a terrorist.
Following - numerous scenes.
The Matrix - "Dodge this!"


----------



## Leica (Sep 11, 2006)

This is one of the oldest I can find...






from Metropolis (1927).

There is a brief rooftop scene in Dr. Caligari (1920)... I've posted a picture in the Film Stills thread.


----------



## zed (Sep 11, 2006)

The opening scene in that 1st Batman film (with Michael Keaton).  

He grabs the bad guy by the throat and holds him out over the edge of the rooftop.  The bad guy stammers .._"who are you"_ and Keaton says ..._"I'm Batman.  Tell all your friends".  _

Classic.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2006)

Doc hanging on to the clock face as Marty speeds down main street towards the wire in back to the future.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 11, 2006)

Fiddler on the roof


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2006)

On the Waterfront


----------



## Reno (Sep 11, 2006)

King Kong (all three of them) and the original Mighty Joe Young

To Catch a Thief

Delicatessen

Halloween 4


----------



## nightowl (Sep 11, 2006)

blade runner must have the best ending to any rooftop chase scene:

'i've seen things you people wouldn't believe...'


----------



## hiccup (Sep 11, 2006)

Enemy of the State. That one with Will Smith and Gene Hackman That had good rooftop action in I think.


----------



## hendo (Sep 11, 2006)

In the 1960 British thriller 'Hell Is A City', shot in Manchester, Stanley Edwards plays a copper on the trail of a gang of blaggers. He has lots of run-ins throughout the Didsbury area before coming to grips with the villain on the rooftop of the Refuge Assurance building on Oxford Road.

Its all just marvellous.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the one in In the Line of Fire.


----------



## Cid (Sep 11, 2006)

End of Empire Records... You can say what you like about that film, but it has GWAR in it.


----------



## fruity bob (Sep 11, 2006)

scorpio trying sniper gays and priests in dirty harry.


----------



## Cid (Sep 11, 2006)

28 days later when they're up on the top of the flats protesting the absence of rainfall in London.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Stanley Edwards


I think not...Stanley Baker, surely?
<eta> I thought this was the best still I could find, but Leica's found a better one I think...scroll down








You're right about it being a cracking film though....


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## FiFi (Sep 11, 2006)

"Top of the world, Ma"

And then he gets shot. Cagney I think, and sorry, I can't remember the name of the film.

Actually, have I even got the quote right?  

I'm rubbish at this type of thing!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't quite remember the quote but I'm pretty sure it was a film called White Heat


----------



## Maltin (Sep 11, 2006)

FiFi said:
			
		

> "Top of the world, Ma"
> 
> And then he gets shot. Cagney I think, and sorry, I can't remember the name of the film.
> 
> ...


Made it, Ma! Top of the world!


----------



## Leica (Sep 11, 2006)

From Hell Is A City...


----------



## FiFi (Sep 11, 2006)

Maltin said:
			
		

> Made it, Ma! Top of the world!



Thank you!

I couldn't quote a film correctly if my life depended on it!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> From Hell Is A City...


That was one of the first films that really had me on the edge of my seat....I never really got the same feeling with American films, they were too 'other', in no way real to me...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 11, 2006)

Hidden Tiger , Crouching Dragon - Loads of running around / jumpy stuff on rooftops.


----------



## Leica (Sep 11, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> That was one of the first films that really had me on the edge of my seat....I never really got the same feeling with American films, they were too 'other', in no way real to me...


Have you seen Night and the City?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

Possibly...so many films have similar titles...who was in it and where was it set?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

No rooftops but the first film that made me gasp with fear as well as keeping the suspense really going was 'Les Diaboliques' (not the rubbishy remake, obviously).


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 11, 2006)

24 Hour Party People - the young Mondays being total scallies, poisoning the pidgeons + the end scene.

Bourne Supremacy has a cool sequence in Berlin too.


----------



## dominicfiend (Sep 11, 2006)

!st post...

hi!

Untouchables.

Elliot Ness chucks Frank Nitty off the top into a parked car.

"Where's Nitty?"

"He's in the car!"


----------



## Leica (Sep 11, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Possibly...so many films have similar titles...who was in it and where was it set?


Set in 1950 London, American actors. See here for details...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> In the 1960 British thriller 'Hell Is A City', shot in Manchester, Stanley Edwards plays a copper on the trail of a gang of blaggers...




One of my better moments. What's more I didn't use a double, no special effects, no drugs, no boooze, no nothing - all for real!

I think.

Or, it may have been my good friend Stanley Baker.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> Set in 1950 London, American actors. See here for details...


Betty Marsden, scenes deleted.... How dare they! I'm not sure whether I saw that or not...there were so many British films with American actors for no real plot reasons that I could fathom then...I could never work out whether it was to get US distribution or whether they were refugees from the Un-American Activities witch-hunters....


----------



## Reno (Sep 11, 2006)

The Fearless Vampire Killers
Frantic
The Parallax View
The Fog (original)
Tremors


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> One of my better moments. What's more I didn't use a double, no special effects, no drugs, no boooze, no nothing - all for real!
> 
> I think.
> 
> Or, it may have been my good friend Stanley Baker.


I believe this good friend Stanley made a cameo appearance too...


----------



## spoone (Sep 11, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> You have an extremely irritating username Mr/Mrs Newbie.
> 
> From now on, I shall refer to you as Gunther Wendlethrop the 3rd - or "Gunt" for short.
> 
> ...



(o)(o) ROFLMAO


----------



## nightowl (Sep 11, 2006)

escape from new york - snake lands his glider on top of the world trade centre i seem to remember


----------



## hendo (Sep 11, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> One of my better moments. What's more I didn't use a double, no special effects, no drugs, no boooze, no nothing - all for real!
> 
> I think.
> 
> Or, it may have been my good friend Stanley Baker.



Bloody good stuff either way! Fab stills folks, well excavated. The DVD is out and you can see the Gateway pub off Kingsway in one of the scenes; I drive past it on the way to my Dad's from town.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

The DVD (from the site I saw) says it stars Stanley Baxter which made me laugh!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Fab stills folks, well excavated.


You'll love this site hendo...and then scroll down for the DVD howler    edited again...right site...








http://www3.telus.net/public/nixonkg/hell_is_a_city.htm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

Actually Leica, can you change your Hell is a City pic back to the bigger one?

...it's so much better and I've changed the thread title to warn dial-uppers and put a note in the mod box for editor and other mods...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Sep 11, 2006)

Million Dollar Hotel


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

another Stanley cameo in Hell is a City








sorry, I'll stop now.....


----------



## laptop (Sep 11, 2006)

And if we're allowed the _inside_ of a roof, there's _The Parallax View_

Can't find a relevant still 

(No, not the new Slavoj Zizek book...)


----------



## Brockway (Sep 11, 2006)

_Hell is a City _- supercool film.

Can't believe nobody's mentioned Plato getting shot on the roof of the Griffith Park Observatory in _Rebel Without a Cause_.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 12, 2006)

In my (v humble) opinion, the best rooftop scene ever is from..

Die Hard. 

Kills the baddies, ties a firehose around his waist, jumps of the side, and then has to shoot the window out to get back in all while the firehose 'holder' is working its way loose..

And *then*, when he's inside and you think its OK, the holder flys past the window, pulling him out...

I actually fell off my seat in the cinema to that one...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2006)

How on earth has there been an entire thread about rooftop scenes without anyone mentioning Ghost Dog?


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 12, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> How on earth has there been an entire thread about rooftop scenes without anyone mentioning Ghost Dog?



What are you talking about? There *is* no rooftop scene in Groundhog Day.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 12, 2006)

Dawn of the Dead ('04).


----------



## Flashman (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 12, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> And I now see - on closer investigation - that you are not a "newbie" as such, just an _extremly_ lazy and sporadic poster.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Gunt, this sort of thing will not be tolerated.




damn straight


----------



## Leica (Sep 12, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Actually Leica, can you change your Hell is a City pic back to the bigger one?
> 
> ...it's so much better and I've changed the thread title to warn dial-uppers and put a note in the mod box for editor and other mods...



Sure. I have taken many more stills of the rooftop sequence... In the one above you can see Whitworth Street and the Palace Theatre. I have another good one with Oxford Road Station in construction...

Stanley Baker is quite handsome in that film.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 12, 2006)

and of course theres the begining of Blade (the original) where he jumps from the hospital window to the rooftop opposite dislocating his arm.


----------



## hendo (Sep 13, 2006)

Have we mentioned the climactic rooftop scene in Blade Runner at Rutger Hauer hangs on to Harrison Ford in the pouring rain?
"Time to Die". 
Class.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 13, 2006)

*nods*




			
				nightowl said:
			
		

> blade runner must have the best ending to any rooftop chase scene:
> 
> 'i've seen things you people wouldn't believe...'


----------



## gsv (Sep 13, 2006)

*and the odd one out is...*

*I've seen things you people wouldn't believe*







*Chim Chimerney*







*Before The Matrix*







GS(v)


----------



## hendo (Sep 14, 2006)

This thread needs a poll!


----------



## fishfingerer (Sep 14, 2006)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Billie Whitelaw's hanging scene in The Omen
The Eiffel Tower bit in La Haine


----------



## fishfingerer (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm sure there's a few Harold Lloyd ones


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't beelieve anyone named the bourne ultimatum! Best rooftop scene in Tanger


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Apr 15, 2013)

Miracle Mile:





Vertigo:


----------



## starfish (Apr 15, 2013)

Please forgive me for the title track but its actually not too bad a film.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## laptop (Apr 15, 2013)

_Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_






Can't find a better image. This from the BBC series, not the film, I think.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats Toby Jones, and its Not in  1.33:1 ratio - so its the film, not the BBC series.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheating?


----------



## Sirena (Apr 16, 2013)

Did someone mention this yet?


sorry!  it's on page 1....


----------



## 2hats (Apr 17, 2013)

Couldn't spot a mention of it on previous pages - The Italian Job (at least three rooftop scenes).


----------

